# Newbie projects



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

I bought this house a couple years ago and since all the kids think it's haunted, I decided I should feed their little imaginations. I have learned SO much from this forum and wanted to share some of my pics with those who inspired me. I did a really lousy job of remembering where I found all my ideas on the internet so if you see something that looks familiar... don't shoot me! I know I learned about the PVC candles from Terra and some other ideas from Dave. Punkin the 16 foot scarecrow was inspired by haunted overload. After covering an exercise ball in about $80 of spray foam, I discovered Stolloween's website and finished it off with paper mache. Wow! Haunting is expensive!  Anyway, thank you SOOOOOO much for all the tutorials and great pictures. I have a huge list of projects for the winter. Thank goodness I have a very handy father who is retired! Now if I can only figure out the pneumatics thing...


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! I love the massive scarecrow and the bucky on the coffin.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

no way, this is not your first time at the ball. That scarecrow is awesome, his stance his look, it's too good! it all looks great.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow. Awesome job.


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Holy crap! That's awesome!


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks, guys. It's so much fun! Hooked up the thunder and fog machines today. Can't wait for the ToTs!!


----------

